# Mullet Run



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you referring to the one in Sep/Oct when the water starts to cool?


----------



## Hooked Up (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes. Im in ft pierce. Curious as to when you start seeing them up there


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In the fall. Late September early October.


----------



## Hooked Up (Aug 8, 2016)

I see them here in Ft Pierce in Sept. Would have thought it would be earlier up in Jax


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe a few days, depends on the cold fronts. In FTL it begins right about the 1st of Oct.


----------



## Hooked Up (Aug 8, 2016)

Tx


----------



## JPatCourtney (Feb 6, 2018)

We started seeing a lot of mullet down here in Miami right after Hurricane Dorian. I'm hearing some talk that this is just a small part of the migration that got pushed by the hurricane though.

Are there mullet up and down the coast already?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I haven't been out to check in a while. Will probably be out Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The mullet should be in pre-spawn mode and starting to bunch up all around the state. Cast netted a mess of them yesterday in PI Sound and smoked them.


----------



## Janos More (Aug 31, 2018)

I have seen a huge school on Deerfield Beach on Sunday.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

pods are moving through, they were thick from deerfield to delray yesterday. 
i got reports of big pods off of boca today. 
Going to see if the tarpon will play this evening.


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

I am in Delray Beach and they have been thick all week - unfortunately the surf and wind have been uncooperative.

Caught tarpon, snook, jacks, bluefish, ladyfish, and blue runners yesterday morning... 

Jumped a couple monster tarpon earlier in the week.. hoping the wind/surf dies down before the mullet are gone!


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to be a free man in Nov.

Will it still be going on then?


I'd like to see it once?


----------

